# What is the best way to be stealthy using a trolling motor?



## MikeDinWP (Jan 2, 2020)

Other than NOT using a trolling motor... what is the best way to be stealthy while fly fishing using a bow-mounted trolling motor?


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

MikeDinWP said:


> Other than NOT using a trolling motor... what is the best way to be stealthy while fly fishing using a bow-mounted trolling motor?


I’m interested in hearing. Every time I find a fish, the trolling motor starts ticking oysters. 
Chip


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Use a trolling motor to establish a drift then turn it off.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^^this 👍 just like usen the outboard to set the gig boat up then shut it off and drift down bank/shore line👍


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

Most of my trips are last minute, and thus, solo most of the time. I use my TM to fish in <1' often. Adjust the TM to as high as it'll go without creating disturbance/noise on top of the water, and go SLOW. I don't spook too many fish, though sometimes it is unavoidable.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Use sparingly and when you do, go slow, slower, slowest. IMO, the fish don't spook as easily to a steady pulse. Rapid acceleration is another story.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Agree with what everyone said. My TM was vibrating/shaking slightly at all speeds, I replaced the prop and its much smoother and quieter now. Something to keep in mind if your prop has some wear.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

It depends what you are chasing, in a big 2-3’ deep flat, a steady speed will be stealthy. I chase tarpon like that all the time. For reds in shallow, I tend to bring the push pole up with me in front to help with drift and setting up the boat to cast, but I do use the tm in 8-12” of water but very very slow.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I find that stealth depends on what kind of noise your boat is making too…more so than the TM. I don’t have a TM on my skiff, but in my bay boat, I have to factor wind direction for my approach. If my boat isn’t making noise, then i can sneak up on just about anything using the TM..redfish, pompano, sheepshead sometimes tarpon. Over the summer, we found tarpon laid up on 4-5ft of sand. Impossible to get in front of them, bc they weren’t moving in any particular direction. We had to use the TM. With the chop on the water / wind direction, we didn’t stand a chance and sure enough those fish stayed JUST out of range.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> Use a trolling motor to establish a drift then turn it off.


This 100% is my go to for any time I'm by myself or I don't have someone able to pole the boat with me. I keep the motor as high as possible in the water so I can float the shallow ponds here in NOLA. I'll either gun it from a distance then cut the motor for a drift in, or I'll slowly work in and cut the motor close. Working a fly rod and a trolling motor by yourself on a windy day makes for all kinds of fun.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Use a trolling motor a lot. Constant speed doesnt seem to bother redfish. Gunning it up and down does. I just go slow with it and then turn it off and cast. Worked forever for me.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Also dont cavitate it in and out of the water in waves. Turn if off if waves come by.


----------



## rollwave (Jul 13, 2021)

stay in deeper water or run it at slower speed.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

whats necessary for speed. but most important - consistent speed


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

I've heard that a smaller diameter prop, a 3 blade prop perhaps, will run better in shallower water. It won't break the surface as soon.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Try and run it constantly at a low speed without changing it. I prefer this to on and off use. I also try to slowly turn the trolling motor when I have to. I just try and keep a constant low frequency sound vs on and off noise.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I use mine all the time in Tampa Bay. Going slow will not be a problem with snook and trout. Redfish are another story. Even on the lowest setting they will most often bolt before casting range. With clients it's pole only for reds. When I'm alone I set it just deep enough to not cavitate. I try and drift likely flats and only hit the motor for minor adjustments and then on lowest setting and for the time needed to make the adjustment. I only fly fish and this technique at least gets me some shots and moderate success. It's run and gun fishing. 

If you want consistent quality chances fishing Reds it's a 2 man game.

my 2 cents


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

MikeDinWP said:


> Other than NOT using a trolling motor... what is the best way to be stealthy while fly fishing using a bow-mounted trolling motor?


Stay in 24" or deeper water IMHO. Once you get skinny there is no way to remain stealthy with a trolling motor.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

reedriley8 said:


> Agree with what everyone said. My TM was vibrating/shaking slightly at all speeds, I replaced the prop and its much smoother and quieter now. Something to keep in mind if your prop has some wear.


Thanks for the tip on changing the prop, I’m gonna replace mine. Standing on the bow, I’m hearing different noise levels at different speed settings, sometimes a faster speed setting produces less hum or noise. I assume newer is quieter In general? But almost always going at setting 1, 1 1/2, or 2, maybe 2 1/2 on a 10 year old MK Riptide ST 80, so basically as slow as possible, and yes glide/drift into certain areas.


----------



## MikeDinWP (Jan 2, 2020)

I was going to upload two short videos I shot this weekend. But, the server won't let me! This would be for MinnKota Terrova with motor directional control. Using the remote control, you can turn the trolling motor to point to the stern... then you can pull up and disengage the steering box and use your hand to point to the direction you want to go... I would only do this at low speeds. I also use the MinnKota wired foot control for directional changes so I don't have to have one hand on the remote. I use my big-toes for the right and left directions. I keep the speed constant... which helps a lot when fly casting!


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

mt hwy said:


> Thanks for the tip on changing the prop, I’m gonna replace mine. Standing on the bow, I’m hearing different noise levels at different speed settings, sometimes a faster speed setting produces less hum or noise. I assume newer is quieter In general? But almost always going at setting 1, 1 1/2, or 2, maybe 2 1/2 on a 10 year old MK Riptide ST 80, so basically as slow as possible, and yes glide/drift into certain areas.


reminded me,... (long before time for a new prop), I would on occasion just take a big flat file and knock the burs off the prop.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I am most successful actually catching on the fly by only using the TM to cross to mangove or to a flat and then shut it off. I do better alone if no current or wind for a slow drift to just stay stationary in a good looking spot. Then pole say 20 yards and set up again. I have used the tm at a consistent slow speed 1 1/2 successfully say but it is not as fruitful


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

I recently ordered a Kipawa 3 blade prop, $45 including shipping, to replace what I assume is the original 10 year old beat up prop on my MK 80#, get to try it in a month. Read a few comments about it here. I’m looking to smooth that motor out just a little. Any thoughts on the Kipawa prop in SWFL? - it will hit the occasional oyster bar


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Pushpole


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

As others have said, use it sparingly, use a constant speed when in use. Why not mount it on the back of the boat so it is farther from the fish?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monoman said:


> As others have said, use it sparingly, use a constant speed when in use. Why not mount it on the back of the boat so it is farther from the fish?


Less control transom mounted.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Less control transom mounted.


No argument there. Just putting out ideas as requested. For some situations it may not be a bad idea. The Lenco Trollin Tabs were a neat idea but far from perfect. Two smaller trolling motors on the back _could_ be interesting if it were designed right.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I cannot approach fish with my trolling motor, I took it off my boat, the only thing I use it for is sight seeing and nighttime tarpon stuff and it scares them away too.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

I went with this young man last spring Tarpon fishing and he used the TM most all day I think. Had it on back of his EC Vantage and he didn't have any trouble putting me on fish. I was using spinning gear but I think plenty of those fish were in Fly range. Most of the other boats in the area were parked and just waiting I think. Adam kept on the move all day and I think we had a lot more action because of it. He of course knows what he is doing with that TM and I was just long for the ride. I didn't see any of those other boats even casting to a fish that day. Tarpon Fishing Guide-Crystal River-Homosassa-Steinhatchee, FL. Fishing Charter — Fishing Guide-Crystal River, FL- Ridin' The Tide Charters


----------

